# how long for periods to come back



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

hi there, after our last BFN i had my af straight away, its now been 38 days and i still have no period, how long has it taken everyone ele to get there cycles back to normal? x


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Lou la bell,
Mine appeared before my OTD date, in my other failed cycles they have only been a day or two after negative test. Have you tested again?
MJ1 x


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

hi there, sorry i dont think my post made sense.I had a bleed striaght after our BNF in November and i should be due a normal period but it been 38 days, im wondering if its stress maybe? x


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

sorry mj1 i have jut read your signature, my heart goes out to u at this difficult time xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

Hi Loulabell just read your post. I am in same situation, had ivf in November but af arrived before otd now waiting for next af and today is 38 days. Has yours arrived yet and did you manage to get any advise. Tinkerbell xxx


----------



## Blue66 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi ladies , I've not had ivf but had iui in December with period at 26 days . I'm now on day 35 of this  cycle , I've never been his late before ever ! Wondering if it's my body trying to adjust without fertility drugs ?


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

Hi Blue sorry for your bfn result. I've never been this late either. Now on day 43 think you might be right about body adjusting but Hope gets back to normal soon as going to new clinic and want to get things working right for our next and final go wishing you lots of luck Tinkerbell xxx


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi ladies just read ur post I'm in the same boat! I had icsi in nov with bfn outcome, had a bleed but now normal period hasn't arrived it's day 43 now! I did call my clinic bcoz my dr said if like last time af doesn't show then they'll give me something to bring it on! Problem is I couldn't get through to the nurse! So I'm gonna wait until Monday then give them a call again!

Good luck everyone!!


----------

